# how long before my belly button and belly return to normal?



## ecky (Sep 4, 2007)

this is baby number 2...i remember with number one that it took a while before i stopped looking pregnant...but i can't remember how long. this time my belly button popped pretty early and it is still popped out. any thoughts on when that will go back to the innie i once had (or at least flat)? i gained about 40 pounds with this pregnancy and according to the scale have lost all but 11 of it. i am currently 2 weeks postpartum and still taking it easy (or as easy as a toddler will allow me to take it) but hope to start walking soon.

i know i know - i just gave birth. i am not looking for this little belly to be gone tomorrow. i guess i am just looking for reassurance that all will be normal someday...


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

mine never went back to "normal" after my 2nd baby. be gentle with yourself and enjoy the new baby!


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine never went back to "normal" after dd2. My once cute little innie did go back to an innie but it sure isn't cute or little anymore!







And if you have that lovely extra stretched out skin that just hangs there and stretch marks(that I didn't have until my gigantic ds), those never goes away either....well at least not without plastic surgery.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Two words: belly binding. Google it, do it.  Ideally it's done right after giving birth, but I bet you'd get some benefit from it even starting now.

FWIW, I can't remember how long it took mine to go back to normal, but they did. Well, shape-wise - the stretch marks are a bit telltale.  I'm pregnant again now, but before that I looked pretty much like my pre-child self - at two and a half years PP, granted, but I was like that from a few months after giving birth. I definitely plan to do belly-binding again, especially as they say it can take longer for things to shift back into place after subsequent pregnancies.

Oh, and PLEASE take it ridiculously easy for the next few weeks, at least until your lochia stops. Too much exercise, even if you feel fine, can result in heavier bleeding and a week of lying flat on your back feeling like death. You don't want that, trust me!


----------

